

Why are software development task estimations regularly off by a factor of 2-3? - honzzz
http://www.quora.com/Engineering-Management/Why-are-software-development-task-estimations-regularly-off-by-a-factor-of-2-3/answer/Michael-Wolfe?srid=PPO&share=1

======
anigbrowl
Hilarious though this still is, I also find myself wondering why this journey
didn't start with the more sensible approach of taking the nearest road to the
coast. Coasts are, after all, boundaries between the known an fairly familiar
(land) and the unknown and chaotic (ocean). They're inherently tricky to
navigate. That's why hikers and explorers make use of trails, rivers and so
on. Even animals use trails; they're practical that way.

As it turns out, people manage to walk or cycle between distant points while
staying more or less on schedule all the time. You don't have to take what is
by definition the least developed route for the whole journey.

------
informatimago
Now how to get PHBs and customers read that when they ask whynit's not
finished yet?

